# Hi from Paris!



## Markus S (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello everybody,

I have been here for a while, but didn't take the time to introduce myself yet!

I'm a composer from Paris, working mainly on game titles and I think this is a great place to meet fellow composers and help each other out!

So let me thank you for the generous contributions already made to this forum (especially by the K2 scripting avant garde  )!

I invite you to visit my website and take a listen to my music :

www.markus-schmidt-music.com

Best regards,
Markus.


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Markus,

I had an older version of the flash player, now everything is working fine.

Very impressive music and site! You really have a grasp on sounding big.

Hannes


----------



## Markus S (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Hannes,

thank you for listening! Glad you liked what you heard (I should write somewhere that this player is required)!

Best,
Markus.


----------



## JohnG (Nov 16, 2007)

Just heard "Combat." It is just superb -- energetic and plenty of gravitas. Felicitations!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 16, 2007)

hi markus!

hey your name doesnt sound very french 
you must be the french department of dynamedion, right?

greets

stevie


----------



## Markus S (Nov 16, 2007)

JohnG @ Fri Nov 16 said:


> Just heard "Combat." It is just superb -- energetic and plenty of gravitas. Felicitations!



Hi John,

thank you for listening! Glad you liked it!

Best,
Markus.

PS : Beautiful website you got there! And great music -- very huge and epic sounding!


----------



## Markus S (Nov 16, 2007)

Stevie @ Fri Nov 16 said:


> hi markus!
> 
> hey your name doesnt sound very french
> you must be the french department of dynamedion, right?
> ...



Hey Stevie,

or is it Steffen?  Jep, you are right there! I am actually "half german / half french", and have been living in France for about 10 years, but was raised up in Germany. Like written on the site I have the pleasure to represent Dynamedion here! 

Best,
Markus.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 16, 2007)

salut markus!

stevie is my nick name, my real one is stephan, close enough hehe.
i also lived 10 years in france 
but i moved back to germany.
cool, i applied several times to dynamedion, but as it seems you have plenty guys already.


greets to paris,

stevie


----------



## Markus S (Nov 16, 2007)

Stevie @ Fri Nov 16 said:


> salut markus!
> 
> stevie is my nick name, my real one is stephan, close enough hehe.
> i also lived 10 years in france
> ...



Salut Stephane,

that's funny! Where did you live? Why did you go back? I certainly will not go back any soon, as I am married.. *to the main reason why I came in the first place*.. :D

Best,
Markus.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Nov 16, 2007)

Bienvenue Markus!

You already know this IS a great place to discuss our passions and related money problems 

BTW: my son is living and studying in Paris this year, at the Sciences Po university (double masters program, next year in London). He has a room at the Boulevard des Invalides (not a bad departement!).

I have been very often in Paris (and I dig it!) - until this summer I had a French "girl" friend (43), so we went often to her sister's family in Chatillon, south of the perif. And we also attended her grandmothers funeral (she was 100!) at Pere-Lachaise (sorry for not using accented characters  )

Great and inspiring city!

Enjoy this forum!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 16, 2007)

salut markus,

yeah, i lived near strasbourg. well i was a kid then and my parents moved back to germany, so i stayed here 
but i plan to move back to france. the ppl are just completely different. 

greets stevie


----------



## Markus S (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Peter,

thanks for the warm welcome! 

It is true that Paris is a beautiful and inspiring city (but also quite crowded and expensive :D ) -- I actually have lived in Holland, too, for 5 years, when I was a kid! I think the north of the country is especially magical!

Anyway, I wish your son much success in France!

Best,
Markus.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Nov 16, 2007)

He's doing great and he's very motivated to save our planet and become the first president of Europe :D 

2 weeks ago he was standing one meter from Mr. Gorbatsjov, who looked him in the eyes and smiled at him.

Funny event

Holland can look nice, but personally I don't like it all. If I had enough money (and no young kids - 4 kids in total) I'd migrate to France immediately!

Going to my current project in Amsterdam from De Bilt near Utrecht is only 35 km. But it nearly always costs me 1,25 - 1,5 hours! Lots of time for music listening!

Cheers Markus!


----------

